
La Frite: A Libre ARM SBC for $5, 10x Faster Than the Raspberry Pi Zero - newman314
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Libre-ARM-SBC-La-Frite
======
newman314
$5 was the early bird price. Now it's $10.

